# 2011 2500HD without plow prep package??



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I am looking at a used 2011 2500HD that isn't equipped with the snowplow prep package. When I go to either Fisher or Westerns site it says in the notes that snow plow prep is required to mount the plow? My question is will I be able to install a V plow on the truck or not? If so what will need to be done to make it work? Hate to buy it and be screwed since my sole purpose of the truck is to plow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Warranty is all you should be concerned about . IMO that truck would laugh at the fact of having a V plow hanging on it.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

I plow with a chevy 1/2 ton that doesn't have a plow package, I run a boss 7.5 super trip edge, never had a problem, I think the 3/4 ton would handle a plow with no problem, as long as you have the super engine cooling package,


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

KingDuramax;1292647 said:


> My question is will I be able to install a V plow on the truck or not? If so what will need to be done to make it work?
> 
> Sure can install whatever you want but you might have some issues with operation, dependent on what packages the truck already has on it.You might need to install a high output alternator, live without things like limited slip differentials, etc and neither Chevy or the snowplow dealer will feel responsible for your problems as they told you the truck was (possibly) inadequate. Now they might get a little more sympathetic towards assissting you if you show them some payup
> 
> Hate to buy it and be screwed since my sole purpose of the truck is to plow.


Then buy a truck that is intended to push a plow.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

According to Chevy's website, the plow prep package gets you an increased FAWR, a 160A alternator, roof and backup aux light wiring and electrical hookups to make adding a plow to your truck easier...also a defferent front bumper to allow increased airflow. 

Odds are alot of this is tuff you'd probably want, but can live without. If it were my money, unless the truck was a real killer deal I'd pass and find one with the plow prep.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I looked into it further. The reason it says that its required is because without the plow prep it has the lighter front axle. There for they wont put the 8 and a half V on it. They will sell me the plow and I can install it myself. And yes the truck is a very good buy. Thanks for the words of wisdom all.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

basher;1292782 said:


> Then buy a truck that is intended to push a plow.


Took your advice, passed on this one and getting one with plow prep.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

KingDuramax;1293942 said:


> Took your advice, passed on this one and getting one with plow prep.


Good decision ! Find the proper truck and you will love it !


----------

